# Gas station canopy



## Wyopainter (Jul 11, 2012)

Getting ready to paint a gas station canopy and my Sherwin williams rep told me to use shercryl straight over the pre finished metal not sure if it will stick any suggestions on other products or systems. Thanks in advance!


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

If it's prefinished baked on finished no use dtm bonding primer than 2cts shercryl. I mean it may stick for your warranty but this is the correct way to do it.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Wyopainter said:


> Getting ready to paint a gas station canopy and my Sherwin williams rep told me to use shercryl straight over the pre finished metal not sure if it will stick any suggestions on other products or systems. Thanks in advance!



Get your rep to put it in writing, along with a warrantee. If he won't, find another rep, maybe at a different store.


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

racx said:


> If it's prefinished baked on finished no use dtm bonding primer than 2cts shercryl. I mean it may stick for your warranty but this is the correct way to do it.


This.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Get your rep to put it in writing, along with a warrantee. If he won't, find another rep, maybe at a different store.



Totally agree


----------



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

I sprayed standing seam metal roofs at grocery stores for years. I always sprayed shercryl. No primer. Its been 6 years and They still look great.


----------

